# Greetings



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Hello. Just joined, but I've looked at this site several times. Daresay, I probably won't be super active here. However, this site is a very useful and friendly forum to the mouse public, so just wanted to show my support for such a productive community.

My name is Allison, I'm from the United States, and am a long time mouse hobbyist, but am currently without any mice for the time being.

My boyfriend is also a member here currently. Anyway, I don't have much to say about myself. Thanks to the Fancy Mice Breeders Forum for being here to support us mouse people!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome! 

How do you say your mousery's name? I've always wondered that.

Be sure to post pictures of your critters!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Is it like 'New day mice' ?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello and Welcome! 

Do come back often


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and :welcomeany


----------



## meme mouse (May 27, 2010)

Hello Im new to this site too  Hope to get chatting to mice people that don't errrrr when you mention mice and how pretty they are and what they did lol :roll: x


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Hiya and welcome to the forum


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

It is pronounced "New Day"... Named for my two favorite flowers: a New Dawn Rose and Day Lilies.

If I post any critter pictures currently it will be of either my dogs (all 4 monsters: Zoey, Brink, Cinderella, and Kaylie) or my cats (the 2 evils: Keys and Scraps).

Thanks for the welcome all!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

What kind of dogs do you have?


----------



## WolfWhisper (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello Allison. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

I have 2 Australian Shepherds (Zoey & Brink), Cinderella is a "Dorkie" which is believed to be a Yorkie/Dachsund cross (she's a rescue from Animal Control - and is actually my daughter's dog), and Kaylie is a really pretty rescue that we think is Aussie/Lab mix, but can't be sure. She is solid black with 2 blue eyes.

Zoey (& Brink as a baby):









Brink:









Cinderella:









Kaylie:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Such pretty dogs 
I would love an australian shepherd, but I have my hands full with my current dogs,lol


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Everything else is just a dog, LOL


----------

